# Whats the purpose of this thing in inline the intake?



## diesel (Jun 8, 2013)

Ah, a beautiful new, clean engine. Makes me want to go buy a new one! Anyway I think it's #6 in this illustration. Maybe. 

22821558 AIR MASS SENSOR for 2014 Chevrolet Cruze

(you have to click on the expanded diagram)


----------



## ixei (Nov 7, 2015)

diesel said:


> Ah, a beautiful new, clean engine. Makes me want to go buy a new one! Anyway I think it's #6 in this illustration. Maybe.
> 
> 22821558 AIR MASS SENSOR for 2014 Chevrolet Cruze
> 
> (you have to click on the expanded diagram)


It is actually number 8. I just found it odd the have the squarish box portion of it. 
Possibly a resonator of sorts? The 152 dollar price tag is a bit alarming, hah.

EDIT: Found this nice post detailing the piece


----------



## diesel (Jun 8, 2013)

ixei said:


> It is actually number 8. I just found it odd the have the squarish box portion of it.
> Possibly a resonator of sorts? The 152 dollar price tag is a bit alarming, hah.
> 
> EDIT: Found this nice post detailing the piece


Oh, I see it now. I missed the 8 at the bottom of the box. Thanks for the correction.


----------



## Snipesy (Dec 7, 2015)

The question should be "What is all of this junk? And how do I get rid of it?"


----------



## spaycace (Feb 9, 2012)

Just from looking ... it appears to be a resonator of some type, which means less noise and "interrupted" air flow. It's pretty amazing how much noise difference there is from different intake tubes. I've had 4 different set-ups on my Cadillac, and though 3 of them looked nearly identical, they all sounded differently from inside the cabin.


----------



## pandrad61 (Jul 8, 2015)

its a duel purpose box. it does help as a resonator but i do believe primary function is to prevent hydro lock. i see it on lots of pick ups. suck up lots of water from a way to deep puddle. Some of the water gets trapped in there. a lot of water at once locks the motor but if it slowly sucks it in, it will run badly but most will evaporate and not cause a lock. i have seen a few of the pick up guys with the same motor. one k&n intaked so no box and a OEM intake. same mud hole and the k&n kit sucked in water and locked it up. the OEM guy had lots of water in the intake box and inside the pipe, yes ran like junk but after some intake cleansing with rags and cleaner it ran ok

i may very well be wrong so mileage may vary


----------



## ixei (Nov 7, 2015)

Snipesy said:


> The question should be "What is all of this junk? And how do I get rid of it?"



That was my intention, its just a nice solid 10 degrees out so that will be coming soon 
I just remembered it _not_ being on the first Cruze diesel I looked at back in 2012.
And saw her in there when I was filling up that precious windshield washer fluid.


----------



## Snipesy (Dec 7, 2015)

ixei said:


> That was my intention, its just a nice solid 10 degrees out so that will be coming soon
> I just remembered it _not_ being on the first Cruze diesel I looked at back in 2012.
> And saw her in there when I was filling up that precious windshield washer fluid.


They didn't make the diesel in 2012. Unless you are not from the US, but I see the Chevy logo, the Holdens have that stupid dragon thing. Not even sure if the engines are the same, I don't think they are.

Oh and make sure you keep the battery unplugged for 30 minutes or so. That'll make sure you don't get fuel lean/rich errors.


----------



## grs1961 (Oct 23, 2012)

Snipesy said:


> the Holdens have that stupid dragon thing...


Go and get an eye test - it's a lion.

And it's far less stupid than the Chevrolet bow-tie - in Oz it is considered a guarantee of low quality, Holden will be hoping that no-one realises they are bringing in Chevrolets when they stop building here. (And the Cruze in Oz was never a Chevrolet, only Korean-built (Daewoo and Opel, effectively) and local.)


----------



## diesel (Jun 8, 2013)

grs1961 said:


> Go and get an eye test - it's a lion.
> 
> And it's far less stupid than the Chevrolet bow-tie - in Oz it is considered a guarantee of low quality, Holden will be hoping that no-one realises they are bringing in Chevrolets when they stop building here. (And the Cruze in Oz was never a Chevrolet, only Korean-built (Daewoo and Opel, effectively) and local.)


I'm curious. Why do you think the bow tie is stupid?

http://www.chevrolet.com/culture/article/bowtie-history.html


----------



## Snipesy (Dec 7, 2015)

grs1961 said:


> Go and get an eye test - it's a lion.
> 
> And it's far less stupid than the Chevrolet bow-tie - in Oz it is considered a guarantee of low quality, Holden will be hoping that no-one realises they are bringing in Chevrolets when they stop building here. (And the Cruze in Oz was never a Chevrolet, only Korean-built (Daewoo and Opel, effectively) and local.)


What did you just say about my bow tie? Holden's vs Chevy's Diesel Cruze. I'm ready.


----------



## grs1961 (Oct 23, 2012)

Snipesy said:


> What did you just say about my bow tie? Holden's vs Chevy's Diesel Cruze. I'm ready.


In Australia the Chevrolet brand is considered a dud.

Primarily because US-designed and built vehicles tended to survive for only 6 months on Australian roads[1,2], but also because when GM was trying, repeatedly, to push Holden to import cars from the USA[3] it once got out that they were going badge-engineer the Chevrolet vehicles to fill all of the slots[4]. I don't know the relative model values, but it was along the lines of "we'll call this one a Cadillac, so we can charge the suckers^Wcustomers more" attitude.

So GMH know, or at least knew, not to use the Chevrolet brand here. Whether that knowledge will survive the end of local manufacture, I don't know.

And who would knowingly label their vehicle a dud?

Well, to be honest, plenty of bogans and hoons here do, but they're not fooling anyone, I tend to point and laugh when I see a Commode or a Ute that has it's Lions replaced with bow-ties.

1 - This is/was not just a problem with GMUSA-built vehicles, *all* US-builds tended to fall apart quickly, whether Ford or Chrysler or who ever. European, Japanese, and other Asian car manufacturers realised this early on, and use Oz as a proving ground, if it survives the trip from Darwin to Adelaide, then across to Sydney and a few weeks in the abomination that is called Sydney traffic, it'll survive anywhere!

2 - The roads in Oz are not like the roads in the USA, it is still possible to find gravel roads within metropolitan areas, and freeways are not as common. Australian drivers also tend to travel much longer distances than US drivers, economy of scale effects meant that air travel here did not get as cheap, and culturally the idea of driving for three days is just, "She'll be right mate!" Lots of major highways are still two lane, we use tarmacadam rather than concrete, US-tuned suspensions make us feel sea-sick, and US-aimed slush-boxes slur their shifts so much that people think there is something wrong with them.

3 - Whenever a new seppo was brought out to run GMH (or Ford, or, long ago, Chrysler) they would drag along their pet vehicle that they wanted to use to "Show the Aussies how cars are supposed to be made", and it'd be run it around the proving ground and it would fall apart.

4 - This may or may not have been true, but it doesn't matter, what the market _believes_ to be true is what counts.


----------



## pandrad61 (Jul 8, 2015)

umm yah not sure about all that. ok Australia is tough no denying that but so is Korea where the cruze was tested and part engineered. lots of chevy get sent over to Latin America and they do just fine. in Ecuador the major highways tie into gravel roads too. conditions are horrible for cars there, but they survive just fine. the local GM branch may say " hey we need specific tunes shocks for this area, the shift points are not adjusted for here. lets tune the car for the local area." i can agree to that because all automakers do this. the land cruser or lexus here in the USA is tuned much diffrently then in Ecuador.

all and i mean all manufactures add a few premium bits to a base chassis and up sell. honda,toyota,GM, ford,Dodge,fiat, they all do it. if the people are too stupid to realize its there loss but for those who do realize can show they wont pay premium for re badged junk with their wallet.


----------

